# Video Library Updated - 24 new clips



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 25, 2005)

I finally had time to do some major updating to the forums, and added 24 new clips to the Video section, including several from Julys MT M&G, and 15 clips from the 2005 Gathering.
http://martialtalk.com/videos

 More clips coming soon.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 25, 2005)

Note: clips are uploading as I type this, so wait 45 minutes after this post before you try and view them


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 25, 2005)

I just watched one of the Kenpo clips .... Lots of 'ohh', 'ahh', and 'err' 

Gotta edit in some of the old Batman POW! and BLAM! balloons. 

Just kiddin' - Looks good guys.


----------



## Mary Jane (Oct 1, 2005)

Way Cool!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 6, 2005)

Cool! :ultracool  I've only seen a few of them, will look at the rest later.  And I have to say, I did enjoy the clips of the Thought Admiral with the stick as well as the "five-dollar sword." 

_Pssst...Mary Jane, what's with the pink font?  If you use a darker color, we'll be able to read your signature better._


----------

